# Bee O Pac



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I need an idea of how much folks are selling Bee O Pacs for


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I am getting $2.25 each
Clint


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Two dollars and fifty cents if they are "full"

Two bucks if they have some empty cells around the edges.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## abeille (Jun 12, 2003)

Four CAN$ each when full. (3.34 US$ on today's rate). Nobody is complaining about the price. C'mon, this is a delicacy...

Hugo


----------

